# Rifle sight zero



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

I have question for you guys espicaley the G.I. that are a part of this forum, at what meters should a rifle be zero at I've heard everything from 25 to 400 any info would be helpful, also would it be the same for a M1A as it would a AR 15 again thanks .


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I zero all my rifles at 100 yards unless they are to be used for a particular purpose (like comps). From your zero @ 100 you can learn your holdovers easy and gather dope for your magnified optic (based off your zero). 

Doing range estimation is also easier if you do it by 100 yard increments. Some guys like to zero at 200 as well, but I like 100 better myself... and have dope in 50 yard increments out to 1,000.


----------



## rdstrain49 (Dec 13, 2012)

The distance at which a rifle SHOULD be zeroed at depends entirely upon the purpose for which the rifle is intended.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If your looking for bullseye groups, I would let the barrel cool down between shots


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lots of different zeros. The 1903 Springfield was battle sighted at a little over 500 yards. The Model of 1917 was 440 yards. Our M14's we zeroed at 100 meters. I personally like the 100 yard zero for my scoped rifles, I can get to where I need to be easily from there.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

For a somewhat all purpose zero for an AR15 this video shows that when zeroing at 50 yards you should be right on target up to 200 yards..... After that the bullet starts to drop rather quickly....
AR15 Zero: Introduction - YouTube


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You don't tell us what the cartridge is.

For a standard-power 30-caliber cartridge like .30-'06 or .308, a _battlefield_ zero might be 300 yards (or meters). That would make useful hits on people-size targets like those used in IPSC (not bullseyes) at any range out to about 350 yards/meters, and maybe even 400 yards.

For _hunting_ with a similar cartridge, a 200-yard zero would be useful, as it would make killing hits on deer-size game at any distance out to 200 yards. Beyond that distance, I would refrain from shooting, and try to get a lot closer. (I really wouldn't shoot game out past 100 yards, if I could avoid it.)

For _bullseye_ shooting, you need to separately zero for each distance, starting at 100 yards and going out to at least 600 yards. You need to zero for windage, too, since rifling twist tends to move the bullet sideways.
You would also have to work-up windspeed (or wind-flag) tables, for wind in all directions. Keeping a log-book will be a huge help to you.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

The line of sight and the parabolic path of the bullet intersect at two points. The point of intersection far,thest away from the shooter is where true zero should be determined. The sight settings at that range are the 'home' position for the sights with windage and elevation adjustments for other ranges made from these initial 'zero' settings. Finding what the sight settings are for many distances and using a log book to record data is wise, but the sight settings, or zero, that is the starting point for insuring the line of sight is adjusted to intersect with the bullet path at a certain distance should be where these two things actually intersect. For example, the m16-A2 is BZO'ed at 300 yards. The 200 yard elevation settings are in reference to the 300 yard settings. The 8/3 setting minus 2 is a common 200 yard dope setting for the rear sight elevation at that distance. Any windage adjustments (4 clicks left, 7 clicks right, or whatever) are in reference to the windage settings at 300 yards with no wind. The true zero is the starting point for all other adjustments. What the true zero distance should be for your rifles depends on many factors that weren't provided. There are resources on the internet that are dedicated to all things 'long guns'. You could probably find much more useful info somewhere other than this handgun forum. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cait43 said:


> For a somewhat all purpose zero for an AR15 this video shows that when zeroing at 50 yards you should be right on target up to 200 yards..... After that the bullet starts to drop rather quickly....
> AR15 Zero: Introduction - YouTube


I zero my 5.56 rifles at 50 yards


----------

